# Wrought iron fence height change?



## JayJay5 (Apr 19, 2015)

My wrought iron fence looks like it has vertical bars that slide into holes in the horizontal fence bar and are welded into place. I'd like to increase the height of the fence. Is it possible to use a blowtorch to "melt" what has been welded into place, slide the individual bars to the new height, and weld them again to the horizontal bar? I've never used a blowtorch before. We don't have the money for all new materials, so I'd really like to figure some way of doing this. The previous owner left the perimeter fence low and installed a taller, white plastic 6 foot fence adjacent to the pool when the pool was built. The plastic fence paint is peeling and the fence is so close to the pool that it looks "caged". We hate it. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

anything is possible, but i don't see that happening. your best bet is to add to the top of the fence.

but without pics, i am just hypothesising


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

you sure the horizontal is welded to the post, now-a-days it is a bolted compression fit? i doubt a blow torch will reach the heat you need to melt mild steel. what about a neighbour with a hobby welder?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

JayJay5 said:


> My wrought iron fence looks like it has vertical bars that slide into holes in the horizontal fence bar and are welded into place. I'd like to increase the height of the fence.* Is it possible to use a blowtorch to "melt" what has been welded into place, slide the individual bars to the new height, and weld them again to the horizontal bar?* I've never used a blowtorch before. We don't have the money for all new materials, so I'd really like to figure some way of doing this. The previous owner left the perimeter fence low and installed a taller, white plastic 6 foot fence adjacent to the pool when the pool was built. The plastic fence paint is peeling and the fence is so close to the pool that it looks "caged". We hate it. Any advice? Thanks.


Nope,.... Not gonna happen,.....

Yer best bet would be raisin' the entire fence, 'n puttin' a base under it,....


----------



## JayJay5 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for replying, everyone. I should have posted a pic. First time on this site. Rookie mistake!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

by "blowtorch" you mean a oxy acetylene torch. then yes, it is possible, in skilled hands. and very expensive. 
in unskilled hands = just cut it to pieces, or waist time. 

lets see pics.


----------

